# New Toro cordless single stage!



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

There is a new Toro single stage snowblower in the pipeline. Toro sent me this about their new 60v lawnmower and at first I didn't notice the blower but this morning I took another look and wow! https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Files/Toro/Homeowner/wpm/2019/60V-mower-20361-19-web.ashx
It's down in the lower left of the page.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

The lawn mower is what has me thing about, was looking at a Still but now cold be a Toro coming


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, here you go. This is the video they sent me about the mower:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hanky said:


> The lawn mower is what has me thing about, was looking at a Still but now cold be a Toro coming


I'm thinking you should get it and test it out for us! Actually when it's finally at the dealers I'm going to try one out. I could use a nice trimmer to go with the JD rider.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My closed deal is over 1 hr east or 2 hrs north of me, but I will look at hope HD will sell them


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Interesting mower, but I like the design of the EGOs a lot better and they charge 3x as fast. Would be more interested in an electric Super Recycler, these appear to be electrified versions of Toro's budget Recycler line. Assuming my local shop could service the Toro though, so that's a bonus.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks nice. I don't care about charge time, as long a she has enough juice to get my lawn cut on one charge. Toro way before EGO anyday...


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Po...5-Ah-Battery-Charger-Included-39901/309982207


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting. But for context, most of the mowers show a 60V, 6.0 Ah battery, or 324 Wh (Watt-hours). 1hp is 745W. So a 324 Wh battery can provide 0.45 hp for an hour, or 0.9 hp for a half-hour. The higher-end mower (and the snowthrower) use a larger 7.5 Ah, 405 Wh battery, so 0.55 hp for an hour, 1.1 hp for a half-hour. 

My little Toro Powerclear 1800 can put out about 1600W max, or 2.1 hp. It won't be able to equal the peak-power of these, most likely. You can briefly pull a lot of current from a battery, probably several hp. But it can provide its lower output continuously. 

I see mowing as a better fit for cordless tools at the moment, vs snowblowing. Even if the grass is extra-tall, it's probably not the end of the world to mow for a battery, let it recharge for a while, then continue. There's probably not a ton of surprise, "emergency" mowing. 

But if there's 6" of snow in the driveway, you need to get to work, and the battery just died with the driveway half-cleared, you're probably not going to be a happy customer. Spare batteries are an option, but I found a listing for a spare 7.5 Ah battery here, for $350: 
https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=88675(Toro)

Maybe they'll be cheaper once these really hit the market, but a battery that size will still be expensive. Even at $200, that's a somewhat pricey investment in added runtime. 

I'm not saying these are bad products. Everything has its place, and target market. But for now, for me, I'll deal with gas and cords. Though I wouldn't say no if someone wanted to give me one of those automatic robotic mowers!


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

The first thing I noticed about the new blower is that like the EGO, it is not self-propelled. That tells me all I need to know about how the power compares to gas. 

I can see this being a nice compliment to a two stage gas blower for light snows. But I would not want one as my only blower. 

Paul Sikkema has an initial overview up:


----------

